# Peja No Longer Practicing Shooting



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja has stopped his 2 hour shooting drills before games and after practice, he used to do it everyday, now he has stopped it completely... Ugh... I think they need to trade this guy a.s.a.p


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

is there any links to this statement? or was it on tv/radio


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> is there any links to this statement? or was it on tv/radio


It was on ESPN Insider, and this board does not allow links to pay sites...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Peja has stopped his 2 hour shooting drills before games and after practice, he used to do it everyday, now he has stopped it completely... Ugh... I think they need to trade this guy a.s.a.p


:no: 

The dude should take some pride, he's the one that's not looking good because of it, it's not proving anything.:no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets hope that Petrie solves this problem...

How? (only God knows) :whoknows:


I said in some other thread and also before the season started that if I wanted to get traded I would just simply not play or just seem like I'm playing but not help the team. Peja wants to be traded and he's going to do anything he can to get traded. I guess he doesn't like Cwebb or something.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ESPN.com also said that Bibby and Adelman got in an altercation, which Bibby strongly denies, so I am somewhat leary to believe what comes out of ESPN.

But if that is true...:no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> ESPN.com also said that Bibby and Adelman got in an altercation, which Bibby strongly denies, so I am somewhat leary to believe what comes out of ESPN.
> 
> But if that is true...:no:


Give us the link man....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I posted the link in the Suns game thread...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I posted the link in the Suns game thread...


sorry... 

:greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll post it here for anyone who hasn't seen it 

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/11396308p-12310612c.html



> Now come unconfirmed reports from ESPN.com about an altercation on a team plane last week between point guard Mike Bibby and coach Rick Adelman.
> 
> Bibby said Thursday there is no truth to the allegation and that he had no idea where or how the report originated.
> 
> ...


On the news tonight, Adelman and Webber both denied that it happened


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If the Artest trade is still on the table, they need to jump on it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> If the Artest trade is still on the table, they need to jump on it.


Both teams would change pretty quick. 

Peja would start having 20+ppg and Artest would help our defense and we would start winning games. 

Fans in Sactown should get together and go to Petries office and make a request. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

According to this article, Peja and Webber's relationship is fine and Peja has taken his home off of the market :



> Additionally, there has been a dramatic thaw in Stojakovic's once-chilly relationship with Webber. The two forwards, noticeably estranged during the opening weeks of camp, now engage in lengthy, playful conversations and often are seated together on the bench -- in no small measure because of Webber's concerted effort to soothe his younger teammate's bruised feelings.
> 
> Stojakovic, who in fact took his Granite Bay home off the market several weeks ago, recently has been helping his mother, Branka, search for a house in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Last 2 games:

23 Points (8/15 FG, 4/7 3P's)
22 Points (8/17 FG, 4/8 3P's)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja shoots back: Disturbed by some media reports, Stojakovic sets the record straight 



> The Bee suggested in a column last week that Stojakovic, who passed on offseason international competition for the first time in his NBA career, hardly practiced during his time off.
> 
> Stojakovic, who did everything from serving in the Greek army to welcoming his newborn son, Andrej, to the world during the offseason, said he practiced "five days a week with Greek League players" and took a "month off, combined" out of the four months away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinsanity_1 (Nov 20, 2004)

peja for artest


perfect deal


sacramento will get GOOD DEFENCE in christie and artest


and then they got Hell loads of offence from mike bibby, boby jakson, chris webber, brad miller


DONE DEAL !! is that trade ever happens

sac towns winning


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity_1</b>!
> peja for artest
> 
> 
> ...


right now this has 0 chance of happening after the detriot vs indy game


----------

